# Hospital Superbills



## Beany011178 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of a hospital superbill that they could send me?
The ones that my physicians are using are so old and i would like something that I could copy off of to get an idea and then maybe create our own.

Thank you,
Jill

jholton@blessinghospital.com


----------



## ndhight (Oct 9, 2008)

Go to http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/results.aspx?qu=medical+form&av=TPL000. There are lots of different medical forms. There is an outpatient encounter form for Word 2003. If you don't have that version on the left of the website you can click on what you have, then, templates and type medical form in the search box. When you download the form I am pretty sure you can edit it by adding what codes you use the most. I did this for one of my classes.
Have a great day and hope it helps,


----------



## renifejn (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure if this will help, but I've come across the site before...


http://www.donself.com/superbills.html


----------

